# The Best Central American Cichlid For a Species Tank



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I've decided to do a species tank for my 55 gallon. Looking for suggestions on a good specie. I would like a mid-sized cichlid. I was thinking about Convicts but not sure I want to deal with all the fry they will produce. Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Have you ever thought of Salvini's or Sajica's (T Bar) Cichlids? Sajica's are similar to convicts, but arent quite as aggressive, although very much so during breeding, and they are a very good looking cichlid. (Color). There are Blue Acara's if you decide on going SA?

Good luck

Art


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I would go with Neets and other uncommon/rare fish. I would go with uncommon not everyday fish. You can also get ideas of threatened/at risk species from the American Cichlid Association in the C.A.R.E.S lists. :thumb:


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Neets are uncommon, but there is a good reason. Not the best looking fish in the water, and they are very aggressive, especially when spawning. And yes, Salvini's are very common, for a very good reason. Sajica's are uncommon, not a lot of people have seen or heard of them, but they are very easy to care for, and a 55 would be a nice home for a few.

Art


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Neets are uncommon, but there is a good reason. Not the best looking fish in the water, and they are very aggressive, especially when spawning

Agree to disagree I suppose.......No fish is trash :roll: .........Just because they aren't yellow,blue, red, purple, rainbow colored, on and on doesn't mean they aren't worth keeping..........In my opinion all the more reason to keep them........my logic is, if a fish isn't wanted someone has to keep them. They are beautiful and interesting in their own right. I don't care if a fish is aggressive or docile, if it's a misfit I want it because it helps the species out. I am not in this hobby to keep the most beautiful fish or the ones that are in demand. I am in this hobby to help the fish..........why......because I care about and love fish.

Convicts are not the best looking fish in the water and they are down right mean but yet everyone wants and loves Convicts. :roll:

Sajica's are uncommon, not a lot of people have seen or heard of them, but they are very easy to care for, and a 55 would be a nice home for a few.

I agree that they are a nice fish and the 55 gal would make a nice home for them. I didn't state otherwise. I was just also, giving my ideas as well. It's important to mention all cichlids that aren't kept much, that are rare, threatened, and uncommon because maybe it might interest the person wanting to know what to stock their tank with and can further help the fish out.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I guess you really have to decide what your intentions are. If you want to breed a fish that can be sold for $$. Very few CA cichlids will probbbaly be a good a choice in most markets.

If you want to breed a fish and then move on to something else....something you can sell. again, not too many CA cichlids would really be a good choice to sell.

I would like to have neets...someday. But just like convicts or any other CA , there is no challange in breeding them nor much demand for them unlsess you live in areas with a lot of people and a lot of people keeping fish tanks. the challange in breeding CA is keeping a pair long term and having them coexist with out the female getting killed!! Convicts, pretty easy, very aquarium strain and small and not so deadly compared to the big CA. OF course being interested in these fish and keeping them for many years has nothing to do with breeding a fish for a few months and then moving on to the next.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello,

Considering the 55 gallon tank, i'd go with 2 couples:

1) *Striped Kribensis.* They are small, beautiful and breed as easy as convicts.
2) *Geophagus Steindachneri.* They are middle sized cichlids, unique mouth breeders. Amazing experience.

Keeping 2 couples inside the same tank is not easy but you'll succeed if several hidden spots are provided.
Forget about Convicts. After less than 1 year you'll want to get rid of them.
Convicts are ordinary and you'll be stuck with their fry as nobody will want them.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

OK....thanks for all the ideas!


----------

